# Decent quality horsebows?



## No Sights (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey all  I've been looking into upgrading to a higher poundage bow (currently only shooting a 37lb longbow) but I would quite like to purchase a horsebow next. Does anyone know of a specific website that sells decent to good quality horsebows for un-outrageous prices? I know the White Wolf Archery website has GOOD stuff but I'm not in the position to pay 730 bucks for a horsebow... 

Also does anyone know if the bows on http://www.horsebows.com/ are any good?

Any help will be appreciated


----------



## dayrlm (May 20, 2010)

Horsebows.com is owned by Edwin Gilbert who is a meber of the Society for Creative Anachronism and has been importing Kassai's bows for a littler over 13.5 years. I met him a month after he started improting them and I have been making his replacement strings ever since. Kassai's bow are among the best in my opinion. Not taking anything away from Grozier, between them they probably make the best. Edwin stands behind his products as does Kassai. I also carry his bows and sell them as well.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ArcherFletch (Jul 8, 2012)

You can get a good horsebow from a lot of places for around 300-400 if the white wolf ones are too spendy. Those ones do look really amazing though. 

How "traditional" are you looking to get with your horsebow... I got one from sevenmeadowsarchery.com that is not technically traditional (FG limbs but wrapped in leather) and it is a lot of fun. Not really a speed demon and it kicks pretty hard but it looks and feels great at draw and does appear "traditional", I think some movies have used Istvan Toth bows like for the Mongol horde in "night at the museum" etc.

If you want the advantages of a horse bow (short, light, long draw without stacking) and don't mind using more modern materials, you should check out the Samick SKB or Mind 50, this is what I've noticed the guys are using in videos ... I'm starting to think its where you end up after trying lots of different bows... least hand shock and fastest shots. Unfortunately they are a bit hard to find because Samick only does a small run of them every couple months, they're pretty much sold out everywhere but you can get one in a couple months.

A slightly more expensive option (also korean) is the Hwarang bow, I have heard nothing but good things about this one, supposedly its amazing! http://www.koreanarchery.org/classic/hwarangbow.html around $450 I think.


----------



## Todd the archer (Feb 7, 2003)

Another to consider is Attila's archery


http://www.attilasarchery.com/


Don't have one myself (hope to in the near future) but others on this site have them and seem to be happy, plus his prices look quite reasonable.


Todd


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

In-between the Samick and Hwarang is the Kaya KTB:









Wish I could shoot like that every time....


----------



## ArcherFletch (Jul 8, 2012)

That Kaya KTB looks really interesting, I just hate the paisley print on the limb coverings!


----------



## RedQuill53 (Aug 12, 2013)

Todd the archer said:


> Another to consider is Attila's archery
> 
> 
> http://www.attilasarchery.com/
> ...


Checked this place out, will seriously think about getting the u-finish horsebow. Thanks


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

The paisley print doesn't look as bad in person --- I was pleasantly surprised when I ordered mine and it came in silver and black though --- here's a better shot:


----------



## Todd the archer (Feb 7, 2003)

The Korean bows are cool as well, probably the fastest among "horsebows" (don't know if Koreans even shot off horses) but I have heard they can be a little sensitive to shoot because of their short length and low brace height.

Todd


----------



## ArcherFletch (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks good will! I actually just placed an order for a kaya windfighter (same as KTB except for cosmetic differences I think) from a shop in the UK... longbowshop and merlin archery both carry them. They are absurdly cheap, even with shipping to US it came to around 200 bucks. Stupidly enough, the only shops I've seen in the US carry them for $275. Still really reasonable for a nice bow with carbon in the layup!


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Korea has a venerable cavalry tradition incl. archery.


----------



## Todd the archer (Feb 7, 2003)

Thanks Will I did not know that.


Todd


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

Check out Bearpaw.......... they make awesome bows backed up with a 30yr guarantee


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

ArcherFletch said:


> Looks good will! I actually just placed an order for a kaya windfighter (same as KTB except for cosmetic differences I think) from a shop in the UK... longbowshop and merlin archery both carry them. They are absurdly cheap, even with shipping to US it came to around 200 bucks. Stupidly enough, the only shops I've seen in the US carry them for $275. Still really reasonable for a nice bow with carbon in the layup!


Part of the price difference is probably the U.S. excise tax on 35#+ bows. 

I suspect the wrapping is labour-intensive as well.


----------



## Pikkuhannu (Apr 3, 2009)

I like Kassai and Grozer bows, have had Samick SKB and Kaya KTB, but now i'm using Hwarang and it's almost only bow i shoot😁
It is a little sensitive, but you need just shoot more. 
I use thumbring.


----------



## Paul_J (Jul 16, 2013)

Todd the archer said:


> The Korean bows are cool as well, probably the fastest among "horsebows" (don't know if Koreans even shot off horses) but I have heard they can be a little sensitive to shoot because of their short length and low brace height.
> 
> Todd


Looking at various KTB bows I found one called the Kahn. They state that, among other small differences from the Kaya, the brace height is higher to accommodate finger shooting. Apparently the low brace height is a thumb shooting thing. At least to KTB. I learn something every time I come here.


----------



## Archerbear (Jan 2, 2013)

I'll definitely vouch for Grozer as a great bow, I shoot a #40 Scythian, but it was a real pain to wait to get one. I've been looking for a second horsebow and like an earlier post said most searchers end up looking at the Korean bows. In my opinion the best deal and most convenient is a Samick SKB or Samick Mind. I'd prefer the Kaya KTB but Lancaster Archery has the two Samicks for a good price and simply delivery for US residents.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

The Samick SKB (and the Mind?) is a big win on convenience since one can use a bowstringer --- my KTB requires a traditional through-the legs technique which I find stressful.


----------

